# Help! Need manual for Drift Breaker



## APEtreme44! (Feb 5, 2018)

In need of manual for a Craftsman Drift Breaker Snowblower 536 918400 8 HP 26"
Picked it up on the cheap... Need auger chain, shear pins and carb or kit...
thanks for the help!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice machines. I believe those were made by Gilson. Someone with vintage machine expertise should be weighing in soon, there are some owners on this forum. Good luck!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

looks to be a unit with a Tecumseh transmission in it. I don't have a manual for that one but I should have one for a 10-32. It's a Murray built unit by the way.
Tractor unit should be the same. Auger would be wider but the basic parts match. Engine is obviously different.
If you want a copy, PM me with an email address.
These are pretty tough machines, very solid. Most take a little TLC after all these years but still going strong. If you're interested, take a look at some of the Searsasaurus references along with a rebuild on a 10-32 I did. There's also some mods that help make them even better than stock.


PS Welcome to the forum.


Paul


----------

